# VIDEO! 90 Gallon Tanganyikan Setup



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a video of my 90 gallon Tanganyikan setup. Some of these fish (namely the shellies) will need to be transferred once the fronts grow out, but for now I'm really satisfied with the way things are.

In the tank you'll see:

Neolamprologus sexfasciatus
Cynotilapia frontosa
Neolamprologus brichardi
Julidochromis transcriptus
Lamprologus ocellatus
Tropheus Moorii



The music is an instrumental clip of a track I wrote and produced last Fall.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup! Always lots of different colours in african tanks.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

What type of fish is the yellow and "black" striped one under the driftwood in the video picture


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Were those small ones on the left with stripes baby frontosas?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

The yellow and black ones are Neolamprologus sexfasciatus. The little blue ones are frontosa, are those the ones you mean?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Yes! They're adorable when they're small!


----------

